# À quand la mise à jour des iPod Mini ?



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Salut
J'ai comme projet de futur achat un iPod mini ( :love: )  mais dois-je attendre la mise à jours ? si oui quand aura t'elle lieux ? et en quoi consistera t'elle ?
Merci
A+


----------



## air (27 Septembre 2004)

plus grande capacité du DD et un nouveau firmware ... par contre pour la date ???


----------



## minime (28 Septembre 2004)

À cause du manque de disques durs l'iPod mini est vraiment disponible au niveau mondial depuis fin juillet&#8230; Pour la mise à jour il n'y a peut-être pas urgence.


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2004)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais dois-je attendre la mise à jours ? si oui quand aura t'elle lieux ? et en quoi consistera t'elle ?


J'ai essayé les deux :






 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Strictement aucune réponse


----------



## minime (18 Février 2005)

Ah ça y est, après plusieurs mois passés à consulter la boule de cristal on commence à capter un signal&#8230; je vois une dépêche sur ThinkSecret&#8230; il y est question de nouveaux disques durs Seagate&#8230; et d'écrans couleur&#8230; d'ici une ou deux semaines.


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Février 2005)

ça, c'est du déterrage de post


----------



## minime (18 Février 2005)

On ouvre toujours les threads trop vite, alors qu'aucune rumeur ne circule. Ensuite ils trainent pendant des mois, et sont tout chiffonnés quand on les ressort. Mais ils peuvent encore servir, faut pas gâcher.


----------



## macaml (19 Février 2005)

Think secret annonce un écran couleur et 6Go. 
Je doutes fortement qu'on pourra lire des photos, mais qui sait
peut-être qu'en fin de compte la mise a jour de l'iPod (gros modèle) n'est
en fait que l'iPod photo.
Sinon, j'aimerais bien qu'ils active les fonctions d'enregistrement (c'est possible
avex linux sur iPod), c'est une fonction super partique lors d'entretien par exemple.


----------



## Caster (19 Février 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> Think secret annonce un écran couleur et 6Go.
> Je doutes fortement qu'on pourra lire des photos, mais qui sait
> peut-être qu'en fin de compte la mise a jour de l'iPod (gros modèle) n'est
> en fait que l'iPod photo.
> ...



si l'iPod mini a un écran couleur, il pourra au moins afficher les pochettes de disque ... sinon aucun intérêt, car avoir les menus en bleu à la place du gris  :mouais:


----------



## mandrax_fr (19 Février 2005)

yes afficher les covers des albums , c'est le seul truc un peu fun que l'écran couleur peut apporter sur l'ipod mini. Une batterie d'une capacité identique à celle des ipod photo ne serait pas négligable également.


----------



## mog (19 Février 2005)

Espérons que si mise-à-jour du firmware il y a, on pourra aussi en profiter sur les p'tits minis actuels. C'est vrai que des fonctions du style chronomètre seraient les bienvenues!


----------



## calvin (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé les deux :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol :love:


----------



## Gullyver (21 Février 2005)

Et toujours pas de tuner en vue   je connais 2 personnes qui ont acheté un Zen Creative à cause de ça... Bon il ne sont pas satisfait de l'autonomie mais là ça aurait été pareil avec l'ipod  .
Et moi je n'en ai pas encore acheté car je veux la radio... Alors Steve : listen to me!


----------



## dvd (21 Février 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> Think secret annonce un écran couleur et 6Go.
> Je doutes fortement qu'on pourra lire des photos, mais qui sait
> peut-être qu'en fin de compte la mise a jour de l'iPod (gros modèle) n'est
> en fait que l'iPod photo.
> ...


 
*je trouve d'ailleurs bizarre que cette rumeur ne soit pas présente sur macgé (mm macb!!!) alors que d'autres sites l'ont mise en première page!*


----------



## minime (21 Février 2005)

Il fallait regarder sur iGeneration.fr.


----------



## tyler_d (21 Février 2005)

un indice ? :

la semaine dernière, sur le store FR et US : 24 h de délais pour un ipod mini...

depuis ce week end : 6-7 jours ???

Une annonce de MAJ dès mardi ?

n'est pas LA preuve ultime d'une mise à jour quand les délais de livraisons sont ralongés ???


----------



## vincmyl (21 Février 2005)

Tu n'es plus à 2-3 semaines


----------



## Caster (22 Février 2005)

ça se précise de plus en plus ...... Mac4ever parle des spcécifications des prochains iPod (toute la gamme) et seraient dispo ce mercredi ..... bref demain .... donc une annonce aujourd'hui


----------



## tyler_d (22 Février 2005)

et ba du coup il y aurait vraiment une large gamme de prix : de 99 à 450 euros (enfin $...)

et les mini "classique" à 199$ c'est vraiment un bon re-positionnement un an après.

Reste maintenant à attendre cet été pour une VRAIE nouveauté sur l'ipod normal.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (22 Février 2005)

Autre idée : et si l'iPod normal disparaissait et était remplacé par un iPod photo à 400¤, avec 20Go ?


----------



## mog (22 Février 2005)

Ca, c'est une hypothèse à envisager. Mais j'ai découvert une chose qui me turlupine. Vous avez déjà remarqué que l'iPod arbore une coque de plastique blanche imaculée, tandis que son petit frère, le mini est serti d'une coque en alu. C'est assez étrange, si l'on regarde le reste de la gamme apple, c'est l'inverse: le plastoc blanc pour l'entrée de gamme (iMac/iBook) et le haut de gamme en alu (PM/PB)


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2005)

Moi un iPod mini à 200 euros ça me laisserait sans voix, mais bon.... on est mardi, il est 19h30 et toujours pas d'annonce :sick:


----------



## tyler_d (22 Février 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est une hypothèse à envisager. Mais j'ai découvert une chose qui me turlupine. Vous avez déjà remarqué que l'iPod arbore une coque de plastique blanche imaculée, tandis que son petit frère, le mini est serti d'une coque en alu. C'est assez étrange, si l'on regarde le reste de la gamme apple, c'est l'inverse: le plastoc blanc pour l'entrée de gamme (iMac/iBook) et le haut de gamme en alu (PM/PB)



je ne pense pas que l'alu ou le plastique blanc definisse "bas de gamme/ haut de gamme" mais plutot "gamme grand public/ gamme pro"

parce que je ne pense pas que l'imac G5 puisse etre considéré comme une machine entrée de gamme

ensuite c'est vrai que si on regarde les ipods, et bien cette logique ne suit plus !

plus que quelques heures pour une éventuelles révélation, mais vu les délais de livraisons ralongé depuis ce week end, je ne doute plus...


----------



## Caster (23 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> ça se précise de plus en plus ...... Mac4ever parle des spcécifications des prochains iPod (toute la gamme) et seraient dispo ce mercredi ..... bref demain .... donc une annonce aujourd'hui



ZUT    me serais-je trompé d'une journée ??


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Je crois que pour une fois Thinksecret ( car c'était evidemment eux à la base ) s'est gouré :rateau:


----------



## PinkTurtle (23 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que pour une fois Thinksecret ( car c'était evidemment eux à la base ) s'est gouré :rateau:



Attendons 14h30.... on ne sait jamais . Allez! J'y crois moi :love:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2005)

J'espère qu'on pourra, comme annoncé par la rumeur, vidé directement son APN dans l'iPod Photo sans passé par un accessoire imposant.


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Ce serait pas mal en effet, moi je consulte l'argus pour mon lecteu Flash, voir combien je peux en tirer


----------



## minime (24 Février 2005)

Je ferme, attention les doigts. Nouveaux iPod (23.02.05).


----------

